# NAR Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend*

Hello All:
I am getting kind of concerned about the recent flurry of posts in which new forum members (new Phaeton owners) have told of disappointing dealership experiences when they purchased their Phaeton. I think it would be useful if *we who have already purchased Phaetons* created a short list of dealerships that we can wholeheartedly recommend to prospective Phaeton owners.
If you have purchased a Phaeton and you had a good experience at your dealership - meaning, you would recommend your dealership to another forum member who is thinking of buying a Phaeton - please post the name and address of the dealership, and the name of the person to contact, as an addition to this thread.
NB: This request for dealership recommendations is made ONLY TO PHAETON OWNERS. I don't care if your brother-in-law is the best Phaeton salesman in the world, if you have not bought or leased a Phaeton yourself, then please don't post to this thread.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I'll start things off: I purchased my 2004 W12 Phaeton from Volkswagen Richmond Hill, which is a medium sized, family owned VW dealer located on Yonge Street, just a few miles north of Toronto, Canada. I am very happy with all aspects of sales and service at this dealership, the Phaeton is the 8th VW product I have bought from VW Richmond Hill over the last 25 years.
Curtis Wichtler handles Phaeton sales, and Mark Klose is the Phaeton Technician. Both of these folks are excellent people to deal with. The phone number is (416) 889-7701.
Michael


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

I purchased my Phaeton V8 at Fairfield VW located just north of Cincinnati OH. The sales staff headed by Stu Willaims and my sales person Dave Lewis have been more than helpful in putting me into a Phaeton. The sales experience was no nonsense and efficient, even the paperwork was completed in a timely manner.
The service department, headed by Will Smith; along with the help of Chris and Matt as service consultants and Bill the Phaeton tech, are top notch. They bend over backwards to make sure that I am satisfied everytime I come in. Bill will discuss my needs directly with me if he has a question as to my wishes.
I would highly recommend this dealership if you are interested in a Phaeton in the midwest. I have purchased four VWs from Dave in the past 3 years; 1.8 Passat,W8 Passat, Touareg V-8 and The Phaeton. Dave can be reached at 513-874-3740. 
A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the staff at Fairfield VW.


----------



## versatec95 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

For the San Francisco Bay Area, Bob Lewis Volkswagen of San Jose has my vote. I purchased my Phaeton V8 there during November 2004. Their Phaeton Specialist is Peter Savale; he's very knowledgeable, might I say passionate, about this car, attentive, and above all straightforward. He doesn't extend allusions or promises that cannot be realized in any phase of the transaction. 
Truly a rare individual in this business. 
Peter Savale
Volkswagen Sales Guild
Bob Lewis Volkswagen
911-A Capitol Expressway
San Jose, California 95136
Tel. (888) 337-7008


----------



## apeters (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I purchased mine over the phone from Santa Monica VW. Harrison/Roxanne and Brian the Sales manager were great. Very good communication. NO surprises and have (so far) handled any concerns quickly and responsively.
2004 V8


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (apeters)*

My Phaeton was purchased from Dave Walter VW on Exchange St in Akron OH. 330-434-VWVW(8989) or 866-281-DWVW(3989).
Aaron Heinlein was the salesman-great guy.
Julie Parks is the Service Advisor-very efficient and helpful
Derek is the technician-very competent
The only issue I have with them is their refusal to disconnect the buzzer for the blasted seat belt warning... I always wear it, but it chimes the very moment it is disconnected.
I rarely take a loaner car when offered, since I bring my bike with me and ride it while the car is being serviced.
Also, Mr. Walter (the owner himself) has invited me up to his personal office for wine and chat anytime I am there. I feel special with this kind of treatment, since my salesman has yet to be invited to the upstairs office!


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

In Washington State, Tony Pignataro in Everett, WA. absolutely top notch. Tony and his family have been in the car business for years. His father who is now retired, still drives the first W12 they received and won't give it back. You get the distinct feeling that all of the employees are a cut above the normal. I would guess Tony hires good people, pays them well, and I have been surprised at the lengh of time the ones I have talked to have worked there.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I had a very good buying experience with Park Cities VW in Dallas. 
Address: 5555 Lemon Ave., Dallas 75209
Phone 214.561.8100
Internet/Fleet Director: Joe Pickering
Service Advisor (for Phaeton): Keith Connally
As I previously posted, Keith came to my home to get my garage door opener programed!
They have a modern, new dealership- one of those places where you can 'eat' off the floor.
They are part of the "Beck Auto Group" who have several VW stores, plus M-B dealerships, even Fords.
My son bought a Passat there a few years back and they have treated him well.
Jack Orr


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Jack Orr)*

Im still looking for the good Phaeton dealer around here (Washington DC metro area).
My service experiences to date has not been very pleasant. I guess when its time for the next service, we'll find out.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (varun56)*

In Alabama , I recommend Royal VW in Birmingham, AL.
Very professional people there.
David


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (apeters)*

I will second the VW Santa Monica in California


----------



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (varun56)*

I would recommend Heritage VW in Owings Mills MD 410-363-8300 They have been great so far. I would NOT however recommend Valley Motors in Huntvalley, MD


----------



## apeters (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (kippvisual)*

Just a follow up for Santa Monica VW. I've had 2 small paperwork glitches with my purchase but Santa Monica VW was extremely responsive and handled the issues without a hitch. They have been a dream to work with.
2004 V8


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (apeters)*

 Just a quick note to say "Thank You" to the 12 Phaeton owners who have posted a recommendation to this thread. This thread may be a very valuable resource to prospective Phaeton purchasers - so, if you have had a nice dealership experience, either with sales or service, please take a moment to recommend your dealership here.
If you're not that great a typist, don't worry - You don't have to write a love letter - just the name and address of your dealership, and the name of the person you dealt with is enough.
Thanks again, Michael


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

If you are in the south-east the best dealership is Holman VW in Jackson,MS. They also carry Audi and Jaguar so they know how to sell a luxury car.


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I highly recommend Vorderman Motor Werks, Inc. of Fort Wayne, IN. 
I bought my 2004 V8 Phaeton from Nolan Wolfe in sales after purchasing 5 other vehicles from this dealership. Their sales and service departments have earned my trust and respect over the years. That trust allowed me to purchase the Phaeton with confidence.
I fell in love with the phaeton after driving it but would not have purchased it without knowing it would be properly maintained and repaired.


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

I recommend Zoran at the AutoBahn Motorcars in Fort Worth Texas, he's the most knowledgable person about VW and expecially the Phaeton that I have ever run across, and is an exceptionally nice guy to boot. Thanks for all your help Zoran


----------



## PacRim (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Just wanted to second the accolades that were previously attributed to Peter Savale at Bob Lewis Volkswagen in San Jose, CA. Peter is an exceptional business professional who thoroughly understands his product (Phaeton) and has the utmost integrity. It was a pleasure to work with Peter; I enjoyed the experience so much that I got a second Phaeton from Peter. 
I truly believe that it was a combination of both the inherent strength of the Phaeton, and Peter's outstanding service that convinced me to get the second Phaeton (to replace a 2000 S-Class). Kudos to all of you as well; this has been an outstanding forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fly4food (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I completely agree with PacRim and versatec95 regarding the positive attitude of Peter Savale from Bob Lewis in San Jose. When my car needs service, he comes to my place of business in the morning, drops off a Phaeton loaner, drives mine to San Jose has it serviced and brings it back washed and with a full tank of gas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fly4food at 3:44 PM 1-19-2005_


----------



## PC Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (fly4food)*

VW of Santa Monica - I travel to SoCal a lot on business, and I just stopped off at VW of Santa Monica to ask about service when I was in town. Even though I didn't buy my car there, the Phaeton manager (JD) couldn't have been more friendly, took my name, we talked about his staffers, loaner policy, his 20 Phaetons he "looks after", etc. While the proof will come at the first service, I feel comfortable bringing my car to VW of Santa Monica. I'll also check out VW of Capistrano when i'm in the area, they have an excellent reputation in the TDI community, and one of their staff contributes here to the forum (something I strongly suggested to JD at VW of SM). 
(Edited to remove negative comments about my local dealer, who've proved to be pretty decent).


_Modified by PC Dave at 2:28 AM 6-4-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PC Dave)*

_Editorial Note: I deleted a few posts that were made on this thread recently, not because there was anything wrong with what was said, only because they were 'off topic' from the intent of this thread, which is to provide a list of Phaeton dealers that we, Phaeton owners, have had good sales and service experiences with.
If anyone wants to start a tangential discussion, by all means go ahead and do so. BUT: Please start a new topic, don't post onto this 'reference' thread and knock it off topic.
Michael_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

Dryer and Reinbold of Indianapolis (Greenwood) has been excellent. Much better then the customer service I received on my 2 Audi's purchased from Tom Wood.
However, they no longer keep any Phaetons on the lot like other dealers in Indianapolis, so NO MORE Phaeton Loaner. With no Phaetons on the lot any longer, I question their committment, and may be going to one of the other 2 from now on (post April 2005).
UPDATE -THEY NOW HAVE A BRAND NEW 2005 COUCOU GRAY/GRAY INTERIOR WITH MYRTLE WOOD.


_Modified by dzier at 2:49 AM 4-8-2005_


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (iluvmcr)*

Hi. My husband logs in as ILUVMCR. This does not stand for I love my car. I am MCR. Gross huh? I want to elaborate a little on our sales experience. First of all, we bought 6 cars in 5 years. No one does that if the experience is torture. Five of which from the same salesman, Nolan Wolfe. Nolan was not working on the Sept. 30th which was a Thursday, his normal day off. He, however, busted butt to make a 110 mile trip back from Lake Michigan where he was sailing to help complete the sale. Joking all the way that if he drove like I did, he would have been there in half the time. Knows me too well!! As we are sitting in the car going over all it's features and doing some basic programming, Reg Vorderman jumps in, not crawls, (because of all the room despite his 6'2" frame) and hands us a bottle of French Champagne. We are known by first name by over half the employees at the dealership and are treated like royalty. It has always been this way even before we bought the Phaeton. Most of the sale was done over before we even arrived at the lot. All we had to do was basically sign. Now, six cars later, three of which we still have, we often stop over to just look around. They have built more than the usual relationship with us, we are considered friends. I would recommend this place to anyone and have on many many occasions. Try it you'll love 'em.
MCR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (iluvmcr)*

Hi, and welcome to the forum - hope you visit more often in the future. Great to hear that you have found an excellent dealership. I know from my own experience how much more fun that can make the whole car buying / servicing / modifying experience. Thanks for posting your recommendation.
Michael


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Autobarn of Evanston Illinois...Steve Severineau...honest, hardworking and great salesman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ed.


----------



## rjlvw (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Greetings,
I purchased my Phaeton, as well as many other VW's, from Jim Ellis Volkswagen on P'tree Ind. Blvd. in Chamblee, GA. Jay Flynn and Phil Coleman in sales and Lisa in service have been great over the years. When my Phaeton has needed regular service, it gets picked up at my work and a loaner left. My car is either returned or I've met the guys somewhere for lunch - their treat.
Robert


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (rjlvw)*

Dryer and Reinbold of Indianapolis (Greenwood) has been excellent. Much better then the customer service I received on my 2 Audi's purchased from Tom Wood. Purchase experience was great.
However, they no longer keep any Phaetons on the lot like other dealers in Indianapolis, so NO MORE Phaeton Loaner. With no Phaetons on the lot any longer, I question their committment, and may be going to one of the other 2 from now on (post April 2005).
UPDATE - THEY NOW HAVE A 2005 PHAETON ON THE LOT!!! 



_Modified by dzier at 2:46 AM 4-8-2005_


----------



## edthorne (Dec 31, 2004)

I purchased my Phaeton from University VW in Albuquerque. They have been very friendly and responsive. I had one problem with the vents in the dash - parts were ordered and it was fixed quickly. I think that there are only two Phaetons in New Mexico.


----------



## gregraq (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Easily, without a doubt, the premier Phaeton dealership in Houston, TX is Momentum VW. I am told that they consistently rank in the top 5 of all VW dealerships for Phaeton sales in the US.
I bought mine there, and although the experience wasn't perfect, it defnitely had the "high end" feel to it, much like I would expect at a MB or BMW dealership. Service is great too, appointments are honored in a timely fashion. When in for service, Phaeton owners always get a high end luxury loaner, most often a Toureg.
The dealership is about 2 miles from the one of the highest income-bracket neighborhoods in Texas, which only heightens their visibility to the targeted clientele. Deesn't hurt that they have a sister Audi dealership next door, where prospective A6 and A8 buyers get a glimpse of a Phaeton during their shopping trek.
They know what the Phaeton owners want, and they deliver.
Greg


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

quick and fast. central florida eurocars in lakeland florida. salesman Harry Smith. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton Also (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I purchased my V8 at Dick Hanna VW in Vancover, Washington state. Very good dealership with good service.







The address is 3500 NE auto mall Drive. Toll Free phone 866 217 1460. The service is very good. The service tech is Josh he is young and knows the car.


_Modified by phaeton Also at 7:38 PM 6-3-2005_


----------



## Phaeton Phan (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (gregraq)*

Gregraq,
How much service have you had done there? I recently had my 10k done at Demontrond. (Where we bought it). It was dissapointing to say the least. They actually tried to charge us for an Oil change!!!!!They didn't wash the car when done, didn't reset the service warning, rotated the tires (only because requested) and then didn't reset the pressures so the tire warning was lit up. They gave my wife a base Toureg, so at least she got a loaner; however, after making an appointment for early morning they couldn't get the car back the same day for an oil change & half baked rotation. We requested a new set of wipers, but they had to be ordered.
The 5k service was better, but I had that done while on the road in Savannah Ga. they did it in about 2 hours while I waited. I drove out with a shiny car, clean oil, and a smile.
I bought my GTI at Momentum and was Ok with the service, but haven't been back since nothing has gone wrong and just get the oil changed at a local oil place. Do you have a recommended service manager to deal with?


----------



## w12phatreg10v (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Audi/VW of Naples is fantastic. The owner, Thomas, is really into the cars. He is just as excited as the buyer and loves to show off the cars. Peter Hall is a great salesman. The f and i guy has his stuff togather. Quickest purchase I have ever made, insurance tags and all. I could not say enough good about Audi/VW of Naples. After purchasing my W12 and an R32 for my son, I wanted a V10 Touareg and they came through in spades. Also they usually have a Phaeton in the showroom. They have sold quite a few. I have seen at least 12 different ones in the last year and I am only past the dealership about once a month.


_Modified by w12phatreg10v at 11:00 AM 5-6-2005_


----------



## LongIslander (Apr 18, 2005)

*Can Anyone Recommend a Long Island VW Dealer/Tech for Phaeton??*

Been shopping and may wind up with one shortly. Has anyone had any experiences with any Long Island VW Dealers/Techs re: Phaeton service?
Thank you!


----------



## coucou (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (varun56)*

Martens VW Service Department has been superior to the other VW Service Departments in the Metro DC. I've tried all three.
The service staff is always helpful, competant and friendly and my Phaeton is always ready on time as stated. Loaner cars are above the norm as well.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (coucou)*

Hi Paul:
Welcome to the forum, and thanks very much for your recommendation of the service department at Martens. I hope to visit Washington, DC sometime later this year - awesome museums there.


----------



## gregraq (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton Phan)*

Service at Momentum is acceptable. I've dealt with a service advisor named Joe, as he is in charge of service for Phaeton customers. It's a very busy service department at Momentum, so I've experienced delays in the past, but they seem to have the most professional service staff in town as well as the know how regarding treatment of Phaeton customers. The service tech in charge of Phaeton service is Noel. He personally came out to meet with me when I wasn't happy with an alligment (it was fixed the same day, and was attributed to "radial pull").
The shuttle to anywhere whithin 10 miles is great if you don't want the loaner. Loaners are always a Touareg or other lux vehicle. Overall, a good experience, similar to an Audi service experience.
I can't believe that DeMontrond tried to charge you for service. Did you advise Phaeton customer care? Did you report the poor service to them as well? That is unacceptable.
Hope the above helps.
Greg


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (gregraq)*

Hi Greg:
Thanks a lot for posting your recommendation about Momentum. Just for the benefit of other users who may come along later, what city is Momentum in? Also, in your first sentence, you say service there is 'acceptable', but in your second paragraph, you say it is 'good'. Can you clarify this for us? Do you recommend Momentum to other owners, or not?
Michael


----------



## gregraq (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

Sorry, I was responding to an earlier post which is in turn commenting on my post wherein I stated that the Momentum dealership in *Houston, TX *was the superior choice for Phaetons (purchase and service). 
Service is acceptable, because there seems room still for improvement (timing for one). If I sounded vague, I'm sorry. Overall, Momentum's service level for a VW dealership is certainly good, if not very good. 
Hope that helps.
Greg


----------



## Phaeton Phan (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I can answer the Momentum location for Greg. They are in Houston. I had my GTI service done there at the bumper to bumper warranty service intervals. They were like Greg described, "acceptable". I had no problems besides maintenance so can't attest to problem resolution. Meanwhile my other two Houston experiences have been less than acceptable. I think I will have to go further across town and give them a try with the Phaeton. 
I am baffled at the attitude to date of the VW dealers I have dealt with so far. I expected better than average experience for Phaeton owners as VW built nice new dealerships and tried to bring their service levels up. Instead it is worse than when I bought my first GTI in the 80's and my current one in '01. In fact my wife believes that they think serviceing the Phaeton is a pain for them and they actually wouldl prefer not to have the business. The sad part is I love the Phaeton and have had only a couple of little minor annoyances that needed fixing.


----------



## Phaeton Phan (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (gregraq)*

Greg 
Thanks for the update. I think I will give them a try next service interval. 
What color is your Phaeton. I saw my first other Phaeton the other day downtown. Dark Blue. Very nice color.


----------



## continental flyguy (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (riccone)*

I wanted to let the group know that i also agree with the Dave Walter reccomendation.Aaron Heinlein is the best auto consultant out there.I have had great great service and advice on numerous occasions.He set my Phaeton up exactly as desired and checked with me by phone to see that I was completely satisfied.Great work!Also,Julie is a pleasure to work with in service.However,I am still waiting on that wine and cheese thing with Dave?Go figure.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (continental flyguy)*

Hello Jack:
Welcome to the forum. Thanks very much for posting your recommendation of Dave Walter VW, much appreciated. That dealer is in Akron, OH, is that correct?
BTW, you and I are in the same industry...
Michael, Phaeton Forum Moderator


----------



## gregraq (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton Phan)*

Phaeton Phan:
Mine is CouCou Grey/Anthracite. I work in Downtown Houston. I've seen only a few around town. One white (downtown) and one burgundy (don't know the official name for the color) in Clear Lake. 

Sounds like you've been going to the wrong dealerships for service. I am positive that you'll have a better experience at Momentum. I bought mine there, but it was nice to know that Phaeton Customer Care also recommends them. I know that Clear Lake VW is another good choice for service (Greg is the service advisor, and he handles 3 Phaetons in town).
Let me know how it goes.
Greg
P.S. Your wife has a good point. Many VW dealerships probably do not want to step up their standard of service for the so very few Phaeton customers that they must deal with. 


_Modified by gregraq at 10:07 PM 5-25-2005_


----------



## continental flyguy (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael: That is correct.Dave Walter VW/BMW is located in Akron Ohio on Exchange Blvd.As i stated,they have a great competent team of professionals handling Phaeton customers.Aarron is the captain of their sales team.He knows the car better than any other dealers.I thought about buying a W12 at a dealership in L.A. but was not impressed by their knowledge of the veichle.Aarron convinced me the v8 was my car.By the way it is coucou grey with anthracite interior.The perfect car for me and my family.I also like the fact that there are not any other grey Phaetons in my area.All the best! Jack


----------



## PC Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

*Volkswagen SouthTowne, Salt Lake City (actually South Jordan)*

This is a triumph of good experience over poor expectations. SouthTowne is the only certified Phaeton dealer in Utah (the only one between Las Vegas and Denver, I think). I'd heard poor anecdotes about their service dept., and nearly chose not to get a Phaeton at all for fear of being unable to get it serviced by someone experienced, as they admitted they'd only sold 1 or 2 Phaetons. After three visits, including the 5k service today, I've finally got to admit that they're quite decent. 2 of 3 visits, I got a Phaeton loaner (the 3d, on zero notice, I got a Passat and an offer for the Phaeton if I came back the next day - a Passat was fine). They've treated me with nothing but courtesy, despite my having bought my car elsewhere - they kept the service dept. open 15 minutes after closing yesterday so I could drop off my car after I was delayed. The work they've done (replacing a suspension control module damaged during shipping to me, as well as a couple of other minor things) has been completed without problems, and the car has been scrubbed clean when returned. They're not perfect - they only have a couple of service writers, vs. the 15 or so at VW of Santa Monica, CA, a veritable Phaeton service production line, and they don't pick up the car at my home (40 miles away) like VW Guild does - but I'm quite happy taking my car there, and I can recommend them to anyone else in Utah considering getting a Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen SouthTowne, Salt Lake City (PC Dave)*

Great news Dave, thanks a lot for posting it. Someday I'll get out west to see that fine state you live in, now I know where to go if I need service while I am there.
Michael


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Paul:
Welcome to the forum, and thanks very much for your recommendation of the service department at Martens. I hope to visit Washington, DC sometime later this year - awesome museums there.

If you visit DC, come by our showroom! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Hi Matthew:
I didn't realize that you worked at Martens - guess I never looked at your profile. It's great to have a forum member (you) who also works at a dealership that another forum member has recommended.
Michael


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Matthew:
I didn't realize that you worked at Martens - guess I never looked at your profile. It's great to have a forum member (you) who also works at a dealership that another forum member has recommended.
Michael

I agree!
Though, being in the Nations Capital has its drawbacks - our service facility is about 2 miles away from the sales center.


----------



## LongIslander (Apr 18, 2005)

*Dealer I Recommend for Purchase Experience!*

I had contemplated buying a new "everyday driver" to replace my aging BMW 740 iL (which has served me quite well and is not plagued with I-drive!!) I was helped by the forum in my understanding of the car and the shopping process. Specifically, Peter Savale (vwguild), worked with me to utilize the current low % VW lease rates to come up with an extraordinarily attractive opportunity to lease a NEW 2005. I had commented in a few forums about the significance of the virtually no-cost money relative to the total value in the package. In any event, my wife and I have decided to put off our purchase for a while. I would like to make a post commending Peter and recommending him as a source of:
a.) Great cars (he has 2 new and 1 demo FOUR-Seaters, loaded...so 3-4 SEATERS)
b.) Highly accurate and detailed knowledge of the Phaeton and the entire VW "system"
c.) Honest, Prompt and friendly communications with respect to possible purchase/lease options.
If you are seriously interested in leasing one of Peter's 4-Seaters (amazingly beautiful interior!) then I suggest you contact him and be blown away by how reasonable the no-money down lease can be on a 48 month/12,000 mile p/a basis (and remember, like all Phaetons, it includes regular maintenance which saves lots of $$ when compared to most others in the class!)


----------



## bigbugiv (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (varun56)*

same here...lets keep posting


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

I just got my 10,000 mile service at Surburban VW in Troy, Mi. Just terrific service a GREAT job of delivering back a clean car to me. Chris Snyder and Andy Lietz are the ones in charge. 
And...their Phaeton tech is terrific. 
It's quite a drive for me to go there but worth the effort. Ironically, their sister dealership near me is the last one I would recommend.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (geowben)*

George,
Next time you are in for service, we need to coordinate for lunch. The drive may be a pain, but good service, a great tech and lunch with me will make it all worth while.








~PC


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Agreed. With luck we will have lunch before that.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_lunch with me will make it all worth while.








~PC 

I've lunched with PC -- definitely worth the drive!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I can recommend South Bay Volkswagen in National City, California. I just got my Phaeton back from the first 5K service, and can only say that I was happy with the service. I had some troubles with my Phaeton, e.g. trunk lid did not close properly every time. But everything got fixed in the time that they estimated.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Good Dealers*

When I got my Phaeton a few weeks back, the door trim on the drivers side was separating and needed replacement. The piece was ordered and on Tuesday I finally got around to taking the car in to have it fixed. My dealer Gunther Volkswagen in Coconut Creek, FL provided a loaner T'reg with a full tank of gas and off I went. Today I was in a rush, and returned their T'reg dirty and low on fuel, just in time to pick up my car. Traffic was hell and I phoned to let them know I was running late (they close at 6), they said "don't worry, we'll wait for you". I apologized for bringing back the loaner without gassing it up first, fully expecting to be charged for a tankful - there was no charge! When I got in my car, it had been detailed and the tank, which had less than half when I brought it in, had been filled! 
I have owned/leased BMW,Lexus, Porsche, Audi, Cadillac, Jaguar, Saab, Mazda, Nissan, and a host of others and I've never had service like that! Ever!
So, hats off to Gunther and John Campbell (Asst. Service Manager) for a job well done. The Phaeton is my first VW product and with service like this it won't be my last. 
My relationship with this dealer has been exemplary in every respect and I feel confident in recommending them.
Rob


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (dzier)*

I indicated earlier that Dryer and Reinbold was excellent. They treat you well, yes, but the technical staff do not know what they are doing. The Phaeton specialist left, and they have trained more people. However, even with the past specialist, they have to fix things more than once before something was actually fixed, and my car is typically there for a week or more at a time. There are 2 more Phaeton dealers in Indianapolis, but I won't touch Tom Wood. The Audi service I got from Tom Wood was even worse than Dryer and Reibold. Customer service was bad, and the technicians were not good. I only have one choice left here, and I have not heard good things about them either, but I may give them a try.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (coucou)*

I have to put in a good word for Larry Cohen at Autobarn VW in Evanston, IL. He's the service manager, and he does a great job for me and my Phaeton. Every problem has been fixed the first time, without any hassels - the only delays are when he has to order a part. And he personally picks up my car at my house and drops off a loaner (always a Toureg), and brings my car back cleaned. The last time he picked up my car, when driving it to the dealer he noticed a vibration I hadn't, and rotated the tires to fix it - the only reason I even knew was that I noticed it on the work order!


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

My Jim Ellis VW salesman here in Atlanta picked up the car today for its 5000 mile service. I asked them to set the car to allow the key fobs to open the windows and sunroof and to allow any locked door to open at my touch. I had printed out Michael's instructions (at the Tech's request) and it only took them a few minutes to make the changes. Thanks again Michael. Everything works perfectly.
They delivered it at 8pm tonight. It spent several hours in their detailing department and, my gosh, did they do a wonderful job on the car. Best detailing I have ever seen - much better than when it was delivered. All at no charge. I highly recommend dealing with Tyler Gaston at the Marietta store. Very impressive service.
Larry


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE.*

We have a thread that was designed for steering people to the best VW dealers for buying a Phaeton. That will no longer be needed but maybe we should start a thread on letting everyone know where they can get excellent and prompt service.
I can start out with recommending Royal VW of Birmingham, AL.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I recommend Danbury VW in Danbury, CT; ask for Erich, the Phaeton tech.
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_ That will no longer be needed...

It really hurts to hear someone say that... but, I guess in another few months, it will be true. Still, for anyone planning to buy a Phaeton while you still can, before they are all gone, here is the link to the post: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend.
As for after-sale support - meaning, service and repair - I think any dealer on that thread would automatically be considered a good dealer for service. But, it's probably a good idea to start a fresh thread for service recommendations only. As with the earlier thread, you have to own (or lease) a Phaeton to be able to post to this thread. That keeps credibility up.
I highly recommend my own VW dealer, which is Volkswagen Richmond Hill, just north of Toronto, Canada. My Phaeton is the 8th VW in a row I have bought there. The service department is just great, it is very competently managed by lead technician Mark Klose, who drives a Phaeton himself. There are about 12 people, total, in the service department - that includes the technicians, the service writers, and the parts department staff. Nice people, and first class workmanship.
Michael


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Strong recommendation for Mike Fox Volkswagen in Rochester Hills, Michigan. The service manager there, Mike Boren, is someone I have been following from dealer to dealer in the Detroit area for many years and three different makes. This dealer really got behind the Phaeton, and for at least a time was one of the biggest selling Phaeton dealers in the U.S. (nine in one month during last year's lease deal). They have always seemed equally committed to the service side. I have never had one bad experience.


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dtwphaeton)*

I'm still very satisfied with Dave Walter VW in Akron OH, with Derek as the Phaeton Tech. I enjoy the attentive service and friendly atmosphere.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Surprized that of the 40 plus Phaetons sold by New Country VW, Porsche, Audi in Greenwich, CT I'm seemingly the only poster here? I've purchaced many VW's from them over the years. Maybe being a "motor head" and an educated buyer helps during sales and service but to date all my experiences have been very good. They lament the loss of the Phaeton.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dtwphaeton)*

I second dtwphaeton's recommendation of Fox VW for metro Detroit Phaeton service. While home with my training vehicle, Fox was my dealer. I've also sent numerous friends that own VWs (Touareg, New Beetle Conv.) purchased at other Detroit area dealers to Fox for service. 
Ron always worked on my car. And the service writers were very good.
~PC


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

I have recommended Park Cities VW (of Dallas) many times in the past. Keith Connally, in service, bought their Phaeton demo for his own driving. The techs are accomplished and service several cars.


----------



## iluvpcs (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Franklin2)*

I'm quite lucky to have a good local dealership in a small town of 500K (Grand Rapids, MI). Betten Imports sells Volvo, Mercedes, and VW. They just moved a year ago and built a great indoor service facility that’s open, and warm. Last time I dealt with them was my Corrado back in early 90's (Which was good at that time). Went there yesterday to buy a new FOB my 2004 I just aquired only came with the two button FOB I want the master 3 button. Went to talk to the service folks and mentioned they had 4 Phaetons in just that day for various services. They have sold 6 or 7 over the past two years with a one silver 2005's for lease at $699 on the lot still if anyone is interested in leasing a 2005 (which surprised me, thought they stopped that price deal)
Ted


----------



## ChrisV6 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (iluvpcs)*

Listers VW
Stratford Upon-Avon
Had nothing but praise for these guys up untill the weekend, when a service girl I dont normally see treated me like crap, literally, didnt ask what car I had when I told her the problem, was just rude and not very helpful.
This is after about 4 or 5k miles over the last 10 months just to the dealer and back getting problems fixed, All the sales staff know me on first name terms now








More than half the cars millage is from dealer visits


----------



## PassaTT (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (ChrisV6)*

Chaplin's VW in Bellevue, WA has been top notch. I've never had any issues with their service department for past VW's and the Phaeton experience has been as advertised. My only complaint is that they sell their Phaetons so fast (apparently) that I have never gotten one as a loaner when my car was in the shop







I do get a nice T-reg V8 with air ride though.
This experience is in sharp contrast to my Audi Service experience and, as such, moving to Audi after the Phaeton will not be an option for me. They just can't compare for high-end service.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Just got back from North Scottsdale VW,
My service Adviser and the Parts Manager were most gracious and helpful in ordering a replacement "performance Wheel" Center VW logo disk and associated surround to replace the one that fell off of my left rear wheel. Previously they had fixed a window regulator on the front passenger side. The dealership is well staffed, helpfull, clean and completely equipped. They also have a nice new 2006 Phaeton on the showroom floor.










_Modified by GripperDon at 2:01 PM 12-13-2005_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I picked up my used '04 Silver Mirror Phaeton from Gene Langan VW in Glastonbury, CT on 12/12/05. The sales experience, and now the post-sales experience, have been as close to perfect as possible. My salesman, Jim Hunt, is a 'car guy' and he is/was very capable of anticipating my thoughts. Gene Langan, the owner, quickly remembered my name and genuinely seems like he cares that you are there. Great guys! Anyway, I give this dealership a 10 out of 10 so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (pretendcto)*

Although I bought my used Phaeton at Gene Langan VW in Glastonbury, CT, I live in Central Massachusetts and I needed to get a state mandated 'safety inspection' done.
The thought of one of the local inspection station mechanics poking around my new ride didn't sit well so I looked around for another option. I found one 30 miles from my house and it was Patrick VW in Auburn, MA. It turns out that they are a licensed MA inspection station and also a Phaeton certified VW dealership!
A few hours later, I had my inspection sticker and I was VERY impressed with the kindness and competence of their service department. Granted, no major service but still a 45 minute interaction with their service team. So far, another 10 out of 10 in my book.
PS - I have much experience with Audi dealerships in my area and I'm not as impressed. I wish all of the US had Phaeton friendly dealerships like I've encountered!


----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (pretendcto)*

Just helped my father finalize the papers on a 2004 Phaeton V8 from *Roger Jobs in Bellingham, WA*. It's a great dealership and the service is fantastic. This dealership also carries Audi and Porsche, and they treat ALL their customers with the same quality of service.
They've also had such exotics as Carrera GTs, GT2s, GT3s, Ford GTs, and a nice variety of classic porsches and domestics.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Here's one for Western Pennsylvania: 
Day Audi - Volkswagen,
158 Goldn Mile Hwy - Monroeville, PA (Pittsburgh) 15146
724 327-4900
This is where, after much searching, I bought my new 2005 V8 three months ago. I brought it in for service twice since then: once to fix a problem wiht the right rear window, which was done very quickly, and then for the 5000 mile service. I had a new Passat as loaner in both cases, plus they picked up and delivered to my residence. Service was quite good and everything was taken care of, including trouble shooting the on-star system. So, my impression of service so far is quite good. However, their real strength is their Phaeton salesman, Chris Grobmyer: he's not only extremely knowleadgeable of the Phaeton and all its featuresm he's also impeccable in his sales presentation and always ready to help after the sale (and he communicates promptly via e-mail): definitely recommended! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peterI1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Motorista)*

Six months experience at Ed Murphy VW in Schaumburg, IL has been very good. Chris Bellios (often a participant on this site) is the service advisor and a qualified Phaeton enthusiast. I haven't needed them much but when I have, I've been taken care of. This is not a high volume Phaeton shop but I sense the proper level of treatment. 
They gave me a 2006 Passat last week when my Phaeton was tied up. Peppy car (2.0T)with a lot of room.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Well, Just got back from another good experience at the Scottsdale North. here in Arizona. (PS 74 degrees F today) This time the Parts Department. 
They ordered in the wheel center (logo and surround) that fell off the performance wheel) and supplied it free.


----------



## fuse (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE [NOT]*

I have a avoid dealer here in the DC metro area-recent service light visit to this dealership lead to talk of a "recommended by VW 15K oil change for $200" (actually 3 follow up phone calls assuring me this was true before the service guy actually checked with VW), and a badly curbed wheel on return. Service light the result of them not resetting it before. Not sure I'm allowed to post the name so pm me if you want to know.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE [NOT] (fuse)*

Hi Tony:
By all means, go ahead and post the name of the dealership. The comments that are made in this forum about service (good or bad) are generally quite factual and straightforward - as yours was - so, no problem at all posting the name of the dealer. All the rest of us will thank you for the warning.
Michael


----------



## fuse (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE [NOT] (PanEuropean)*

Calmer today-they've called and offered to fix the wheel the next time its in for service. I'll wait on the name and review until then.


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Hi David, I continue to have great service from Jim Ellis VW on Cobb Parkway in Marietta, GA. They always pick up the car at my home and leave a great loaner. Service has always been done right the first time. Tyler Gaston is the contact there. 
Larry


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Vorderman Motor Werks - Fort Wayne, IN. Really great.


----------



## billm26 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Ed Murphy VW in Schaumburg, IL. Kudos to Chris Bellios who is well-known on this board. I am fortunate in that I live relatively close to Ed Murphy and can bring my Phaeton in to see Chris.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Dealers we recommend - We bought our new 2005 (V8, nocturne aubergine klavierlack, sonnen beige, 4 seater) Phaeton, from Deborah Sims at Camelback VW in Phoenix AZ. Deborah was extremely helpful in the entire purchasing process, gave us a great price, and I would recommend her to any potential VW buyer. 
The issues we ran into were (1) the shipper sat on the car (maybe in the car - when we called to ask where is the car, they kept telling us what a great car it is!) for an extra two weeks; (2) the owners manual was shipped separately; (3) flashlight is missing; and (4) one floor mat anchor bolt is missing. Deborah was extremely helpful and fast-acting, and she called us even on her days off to check for our satisfaction, and to ask what else she could do to help. The Phaeton support team has also been extremely helpful.
The Phaeton is an incredible automobile, it has a well-planned support structure, and the forum provides an unbelievable amount of information.
As to service in our area, our nearest dealer is in Danbury CT - time will tell.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jim_CT)*

Jim,
I have had very positive service experiences with Danbury VW; Erick the Phaeton tech replaced my headunit when mine died and did other misc service for me.
Tell them Eve the Phaeton trainer sent you!
~PC


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (viscount)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viscount* »_Autobarn of Evanston Illinois...Steve Severineau...honest, hardworking and great salesman. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ed.

I purchased a used 2004 silver V8 Phaeton from him. He did impress me.


----------



## silver phaeton (Feb 11, 2006)

Hamilton VW in New Jersey have two techs. trained on Phaetons and are really good people. They also have a new 2006 in stock and I would be pleased to see another Phaeton in the Princeton area.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (silver phaeton)*

SP - I was in Princeton Thursday and Friday for client meetings, and I'll be there again in a week or so. Of course I drive the Phaeton down - it's only 121 miles one way, according to the nav system.
I'll go see Hamilton VW and this 2006 Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (silver phaeton)*

SP:
Welcome to the forum - we're glad you are here!
Not sure if you have discovered our Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) post yet or not - it is our collection of the very best and most informative posts that everyone has made over the last 18 months. It is divided into subject areas for easy browsing. Worth a look.
Michael


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Jordan VW - Johnston,IA great service.


----------



## iholtzman (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Chris Bellios at Ed Murphy VW. They replaced my center console as the latch broke. They also replaced my tire sensor as the battery went dead. They do great work!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (iholtzman)*

I'll vote for Chris Bellios at Ed Murphy VW too - he fixed my instrument panel transmission indicator problem after I took the paddle shifters out and put them in another Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: BEST SERVICE Dealerships.*

Garnet Volkswagen, Inc. in Chadds Ford PA was one of my service better providers. They cured a CEL/MIL engine emissions fault that proved elusive to others in 6 tries. Garnet found the vacuum leak and fixed it the first time.
My service loaners have been an '05 Touareg and a new '06 Passat.
The other two dealers I've used had a tendency to cause problems while trying to fix problems - collateral damage.

I have since moved to a dealership that is closer and also very professional - Piazza VW of Ardmore, PA. They recently replaced the transmission and performed the 40k service.



_Modified by Paldi at 7:39 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

In the Scottsdale AZ area VW North Scottsdale has been: prompt, helpful, clean, well equiped the parts manager is well informed. Best of all they fix things not break them.


----------



## philboyj (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Mayer VW of Larchmont NY has great service as long as you know whom to talk to - Jay, their service advisor goes above and beyond his call of duty. Always a good loaner ( Phaeton, Toureg and once a Golf on request!!) They will pick pick up your car and drop off your loaner - it feels like Phaeton service!!
One thing that irks me when I do call the regular service number ( before knowing Jay) was that the girl would categorically say that they do not do loaners, even without checking to see that the car being brought in is a Phaeton. 
The owner Angelo is also a good person to contact.
Philip


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I purchased my 2004 V8 from David Gary of Atlanta Classic Cars in Duluth, GA ( MB dealer). I have purchased about 25 personal vehicles from him over the past 20 years. Mr. Gary is a professional in every sense of the word.
Currently, my car is serviced by Vaden Volkswagen in Savannah. I work with the service manager, Mr. Eddie Parker. In my opinion, Mr. Parker is the epitome of a customer oriented service manager. Professional, with an eye for detail coupled with an extensive knowledge of my car.


----------



## marcelito (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (coucou)*

For me the dealer in Miami FL DEEL VW has taken care of my Phaeton very well. But then the only reason that I like the dealer is the mechanic that is works in the Phaeton service dept. He is very knowledgeable when it comes to the the Phaeton. Rick keep it up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Baron Volkswagen- Kansas City*

Baron Volkswagen- Merriam (Kansas City) Kansas
Dropped my car off this morning for a follow up to my 30,000 mile service to get the warranty items on the list fixed. Baron Volkswagen had to order the parts. John Doolittle my service advisor has really worked hard to make a a happy customer. 
Every time I take the car in for service they just seem very eager to make my service experience better. 
I always wanted to try a Toureg and during the 30,000 service they let me have one for a loaner. 
Today I went for a follow up visit and they gave me a Blue Passat with a 3.2 engine and that car just gets up and goes. 
I am in a service business and know that Baron is trying to exceed my expectations as a customer. 

One further point. Each time Baron services my car it is returned Washed and hand dryed and the interior is spotless. They really care about my car.
No problems here! Enjoying my Phaeton.


_Modified by Kcmover at 4:44 PM 3-22-2006_


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Bob Lewis VW in San Jose.*

I highly recommend Bob Lewis VW in San Jose. Chris as the mechanic. He worked on my Touareg and Phaeton and most of my other cars. Great services and very cool people there. Sandra is a great service advisor.


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

Hello,
I am a new member to the forum and this is my first post. In perusing this section, I see that a number of members have posted experiences in selected areas. Is it possible to query looking for a dealer in an area? 
While I just bought my 05 V8 about a month ago and have no issues, it would be great to be able to line up a good dealer before I have a problem. Also, it would be great to find other members in the area to discuss VAG-COM issues (for example - are any local dealers more amenable to these modifications than others or are their local members in the area with experience in these matters)
btw - live in the Greater Philadelphia, PA area
Greg


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Greg,
Welcome to the Phaeton forum. Please check out the FAQ's, you'll find many of your VAG-COM questions answered there. Most dealers are not willing to do modifications to VWoA product, due to legal concerns. BTW, beware "cheap" VAG-COM cables and software on eBay, they tend to be junk.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1652232
Here's a handy phone number: Phaeton Customer Care is 1-877-742-3866. They can refer you to a Phaeton authorized dealer in your area, however they can not tell you how good (or bad) a given dealer is.
We are planning a New England GTG this October in the greater Hartford area if you'd like to meet some forum regulars and have us VAG your car for you.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...90299
Enjoy your Phaeton.
PC


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (gwatts)*

Greg, you're not too far from Fred Paldi who lives near the mainline. He posts regularly and is a real enthusiast. You should get together.


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (geowben)*

Thanks - I will give that a try!
Greg


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Hey thanks
I was watching the progress on the NE GTG and hope to attend!
I kind of figured most dealers wouldn't do the VAG, but had to ask. Also saw the post on watching what to buy for cabling.
Thanks for help. Hope to participate more as I continue to enjoy the car. The forum is a great source of tips and I have used it to great success. (Just wish a NAV upgrade was out there!)
Greg


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (silver phaeton) looking for local owners*

I saw your post on the Phaeton dealers that we recommend thread. I work in Lawrenceville right near Princeton Jct and live in Yardley, PA (15 minutes) away. We should get in touch!


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_I picked up my used '04 Silver Mirror Phaeton from Gene Langan VW in Glastonbury, CT on 12/12/05. The sales experience, and now the post-sales experience, have been as close to perfect as possible. My salesman, Jim Hunt, is a 'car guy' and he is/was very capable of anticipating my thoughts. Gene Langan, the owner, quickly remembered my name and genuinely seems like he cares that you are there. Great guys! Anyway, I give this dealership a 10 out of 10 so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just picked up my Phaeton from Gene Langan VW in Glastonbury, CT after it had it's 20K mile service performed today. I'm impressed on many levels, 1) I made my appointment 5 days ago, 2) They gave me a Passat 2.0T loaner (nice car), 3) Treated me like royalty and 4) Performed the service, including flushing the brake fluid, quickly and professionally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## starcar (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (pretendcto)*

Here's to Santa Monica VW and JDDodson, my Service Advisor and Ivan the Phaeton tech.
Over the weekend I was returning from Palm Springs and hit the pothole to end all potholes on the 10 Freeway - totally unable to see it at night on a ramp uphill merging onto the freeway. The biggest impact of this sort I have ever felt in a car. 
Long story short, I made it home okay, but the tire had a golfball sized knot on its sidewall from the impact, so I knew it would need to be replaced. At the Dealer yesterday they found the rim was slightly bent, too, so it went into the trunk to serve the spare. I'm going to try to get Caltrans (CA DEPT OF TRANSPORTATION) to pay for the new tire, a new rim, and attendant repairs. They actually have an online form to fill out for damages due to improper road maintenance. We'll see.
Amazingly, and this really speaks well for the construction of the Phaeton, the car was not knocked out of alignment - still true. I doubt many others could withstand that kind of impact. No apparent damage otherwise.
And the dealer was great, as they usually are. They were especially careful to give me the documentation I'll need to make a case for reimbursement.
Louis










_Modified by starcar at 11:16 AM 4-12-2006_


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dcowan699)*

Chris at Bob Lewis VW in San Jose, CA.


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (rrussell)*

This is a bit off topic but it makes for an interesting read. I think it's from an Audi forum and forgive me if you guys have seen it. Either way its an interesting read.
HB
http://1.8t.org/dealers/


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (Spectral)*

I usually get Jettas now, and an occassional Passatt and Toureg, but from an Autobarn, this is somewhat shocking, considering the Phaeton traffic they have.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (Spectral)*

I had mine in at the Evanston Autobarn earlier this week. They gave me a new Passat as a loaner. This was the first time I hadn't been given a Toureg. When I made the appointment, Larry asked if the Passat would be OK, and I said that it was (I'd rather have a car than a truck anyway), and then got me in the next day. 
Sounds like Mt Prospect doesn't always take care of their customers as well as Evanston.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Evanston is the Phaeton headquarters for Autobarn. I would seriously use their service department before any other if it is not too inconvenient. Top techs, service writers, loaners and parts department make them hard to beat.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (Spectral)*

I usually get the New Jetta or Passat at Bob Lewis VW in San Jose.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (dzier)*

Autobarn Mt Prospect. Our loaner was a cheap Pathfinder also did not clean/wash the car with any degree of care-Not happy.
Countryside Autobarn Really shines your car up and was given a Jetta- semi satisfied.
Im thinking of trying West Suburban next.
I always ask for a Touareg. Have yet to get one.







Also Majority of times were initially refused a loaner untill we get forcefull.
I don't like the cramped lots and narrow service entrances of most 'established' dealerships. Theres alot of maneuvering that needs done with my large Phaeton.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (Pink Panther)*

My Phaeton is back at Autobarn Evanston today, because the check engine light came on. Larry came to my home to pick up the Phaeton, and drop off a Toureg loaner. Once again, great service


----------



## VW#1Seller (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (Pink Panther)*

PINK PANTHER....next time you come to Countryside for service come see me up front in sales and I ll get you a nice Touareg. Ask for Anthony in sales.


----------



## mickt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (VW#1Seller)*

I wish they would give me a Touareg. JD at Santa Monica VW is great, and I always get a loaner (unlike the other dealers in the LA area, which only give loaners if the car is in for more than 24 hrs). The loaner car is a new Jetta, or of I want to pay the ($5-10) difference I get the (old model) Passat.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (bobschneider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobschneider* »_My Phaeton is back at Autobarn Evanston today, because the check engine light came on. Larry came to my home to pick up the Phaeton, and drop off a Toureg loaner. Once again, great service


I see a pattern forming here:
North shore suburban resident = fantastic service from the Autobarn
Chicago resident = mediocre service from the Autobarn
I haven't gone to the Evanston location for service yet, but will at my next service interval. I'm only a few miles away from it. I'd be thrilled if they picked up my car and dropped off a loaner.
Unless of course, the loaner is one of these again

















_Modified by Spectral at 5:10 AM 8-19-2006_


_Modified by Spectral at 5:11 AM 8-19-2006_


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

My car will have some minor service soon and once again it will be Evanston Autobarn where everything has always been A1. I think as leases are up and people start selling their Phaetons you will see more of them bought by people who live in areas close to top service departments, and fewer scattered in rural locations without access to the best service. 
This redistribution will happen over the next three years IMHO because the complexity of the vehicle demands access to reasonbly close service.


----------



## AWCSC (Jul 10, 2006)

does anyone know of good phaeton service dealers in South Carolina or even Charlotte area??


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone have a suggestion for the Inland Empire, CA and/or the Denver area?


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

Another try - anybody for Inland Empire, or Palm Springs, CA? I'll settle for Los Angeles area if I have to...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (coucou)*

Hi Everyone:
I merged the 'dealers we recommend' and 'service departments we recommend' threads together into one thread - this puts all the good resources together in one spot.
Michael


----------



## AWCSC (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

still looking for a good Phaeton service dept in the SC or Charlotte, NC area. Also considering a V10 Touareg - any ideas on good dealers in the area? Thanks


----------



## radersrelics (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (AWCSC)*

A drive for you, but I've had good service at Deal Motorcars in Asheville NC


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Uk Dealer
Breeze Motor Co Ltd
10 Yarrow Road
Poole
Dorset
BH12 4TS
England
Phaeton Tec, Darren
Had good servcie all round, seem very competent and professional.
Peter


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I place a recommendation for Piazza VW Service of Ardmore PA. They are located in the heart of the Main Line. (Great level of service to the sons and daughters of some pretty powerful and wealthy parents!) They also have a number of Phaetons in their service lot at any given time and trained Phaeton techs on staff. They did a great job replacing my Phaeton transmission (their first) and work well with the folks at Phaeton Customer Care.
A few niggles seen today 12/23/06 - a screwdriver discovered sitting on the intake manifold, a couple of insulation snaps left unfastened and a hose not set in it's restraining hook. That's all I could find up top, and the alignment is off a little - steering wheel is off a couple degrees to the left.


_Modified by Paldi at 1:35 PM 12-23-2006_


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (Pink Panther)*

I'm looking for any updates on Chicago area service centers. I have read postive posts on the Autobarn locations in Evanston and Countryside. Unfortunately, those are roughly an hour from me, with traffic. Of course, Autobarn Mt. Prospect is only 10 min from my office. Unfortunately, I was not impressed with them when I was searching for my Phaeton and the posts here seem to reinforce that feeling. Ed Murphy in Schaumburg is also about 10 min from my office. Anyone have any recent experience with them?
Thanks.


----------



## vipa (Nov 20, 2006)

Did somebody help me find a VW dealer with a good service/knoledge for Phaeton V8 on the Montreal area?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vipa)*

I'm not familiar with Montreal, but if you ever come to Toronto, I know an awesome Phaeton dealer here - mine!
Michael


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Dealerships with the BEST SERVICE. (Stinky999)*

Talk to Chris. You'll find him at AutoWorld VW in Maywood. (Just find one of his posts and you can click on the bottom link)


----------



## vipa (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thank you for your prompt (as usual!) replay. 
My Phaeton is not yet received from US. Imported car to Canada have to be accompanied of its title...It takes more time that was expected...
I will send you an e-mail regarding my arrival in Toronto. There are no Phaeton owners on Montreal area?

Happy New Year and Merry Christmas!
Vio


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vipa)*

Hi Vipa:
We did have one forum member from Montreal about a year ago, but I have not seen him around lately. The Phaeton sold quite well in Quebec, but perhaps the owners may be participating in a French language forum rather than here on Vortex.
In any case, do let me know if you plan to come to Toronto and I can introduce you to the staff at my VW dealer. They maintain about a dozen Phaetons now, and the lead technician (the VW Master Technician) drives a Phaeton himself, which helps a lot...








Michael


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

Had my car in for the 30k service at Jim Ellis VW on Peachtree Pd. Chamblee GA. Very nice experiance. Spoke with Jerry Kimbrough the Phaeton Service Advisor and Greg the tech. Both very nice and was on my way in about 1 1/2 hours. 
Changed the wiper blades, less the $50 bucks. But had to order the part to fix the console. Little latch is broken.
Also met the manager Jay Flynn and the ace salesman Phil who arranged for me to drive the V10 twin turbo diesel Toureg. What a truck. Very impressive. 
An A+ experiance overall considering I didn't purchase the car from them.


----------



## DAchener (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I purchased my 2004 V8 Phaeton from Autobarn in Chicago, all went well. My car was delivered to Oakland CA in a short period of time, in a covered truck. I did have a few complaints, I was told that the car would be detailed before being shipped. It arrived very dirty and in much need of a wax job, which I did using the 3M product that Michael recommended. It also came with only 1 key. I complained to the sales person, who basically said too bad. I complained to sales manager, who cut me a check for $268, $100 less that it cost for 2 keys, one a valet key. I also asked for a detailed receipt, listing the cost of the car, transport, extended warranty etc. I did not want to pay sales tax on the full amount. They failed to do this, but did make good and refund me the difference that I had to pay in sales tax. 
With all that said, I do love my car, black 4 door with all the options.
Dominique


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (DAchener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAchener* »_I purchased my 2004 V8 Phaeton from Autobarn in Chicago, all went well. My car was delivered to Oakland CA in a short period of time, in a covered truck. I did have a few complaints, I was told that the car would be detailed before being shipped. It arrived very dirty and in much need of a wax job, which I did using the 3M product that Michael recommended. It also came with only 1 key. I complained to the sales person, who basically said too bad. I complained to sales manager, who cut me a check for $268, $100 less that it cost for 2 keys, one a valet key. I also asked for a detailed receipt, listing the cost of the car, transport, extended warranty etc. I did not want to pay sales tax on the full amount. They failed to do this, but did make good and refund me the difference that I had to pay in sales tax. 
With all that said, I do love my car, black 4 door with all the options.
Dominique


Who did you deal with (sales person)


----------



## BC2007 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (jlturpin)*

In regards to a good VW dealer, Vic Bailey in Spartanburg, SC has been extremely helpful in my decision-making process. I was in the final negotiations with them on an 04 V8 they had but it sold at their asking price out from under me. They were very honest about their service and told me they maintained 6 or so in the upstate. Their number is 864-585-2492.


----------



## Baltimoreguy (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (varun56)*

Heritage Volkswagon in Baltimore is excellent. Service guy is Rick Adams 410.581.6742.
It is a little ways from DC but may be worth the drive.


----------



## tcampbel1965 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Baltimoreguy)*

I had an absolute horrid time with my closest VW dealer, Vyletel in Michigan (Detroit suburb). They are basically a Buick dealer so that should tell you everything.
I purchased the car and now have service done at Fox automotive in Rochester Hills Michigan. My biggest complaint is that when I need a loaner car they drive me down to a local Hertz dealer to get a car. Last time I got a Ford Focus (I now understand why Ford is dying). Not really the best customer service but at least they don't have bad attitudes and incompetent service techs. You would think however that they would at least give me a Passat.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (tcampbel1965)*

OK everyone, a reminder and a request:
*This thread is entitled "NAR Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend". * It's intended to be a place to list dealers that you would *recommend *to others, dealers that you are happy with.
If you are unhappy with service you have received from a VW dealer, and you think any good would come from posting about it here on the forum, by all means feel free to start a new, stand-alone post about the dealership. Even if your post eventually rolls off into the archive, anyone can find it by doing a Google search on the dealer name.
I don't want this thread to turn into a place to post complaints about dealers. If that happens, all we are going to have is a 20+ page blog full of contradictory statements, with some people recommending dealers and other people saying that the same dealer is no good. If you want to double-check a recommendation that has been made here, send an IM to the original poster of the recommendation - I am sure that he or she will tell you the names of the people to contact, and probably provide that dealership with an advance introduction to you - and as we all know, referrals from an existing customer do help, it means you are not a stranger when you walk in the door.
Thanks for your comprehension of this request.
Michael


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

Can anyone reccomend a good Phaeton dealer in WI??


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (2aReg)*

We have a surprising number of forum members from Wisconsin, hopefully someone will chime in soon. Have you checked the earlier posts in this thread - there is a good probability that there will be a Wisconsin dealer listed there.
Michael


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

There are several in a south suburb of Wisconsin....... it's called Chicago!


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (murphybaileysam)*

Any recommendations for dealers in Long Island, NY area? I have two by me, which is Donaldson VW and Riverhead Bay Motors.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (PanEuropean)*

I can recommend Day VW Audi in Pittsburgh. This is where I bought my Phaeton almost two years ago, and their Phaeton technician, Larry, is both knowledgeable about the car and a wonderful person to deal with. Since my car has been very reliable, I have no experience of major repairs, but their regular service has been quite good. In addition, they really go out of their way and always try to secure a good courtesy car for me. On the occasion of my recent 30k service, at my request they gave me a new Audi TT: smart on their part, as my neighbor immediately noticed it in my driveway and checked it out, and may well end up buying one, but also nice for me. It is a really nice little coupe, by the way.
They are at 1580 Golden Mile Highway in Monroeville, PA 15146, phone 724 327-4900.
Stefano


----------



## ahwilder (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend (SF Bay Area)*

I want to express my sincere gratitude to Marilyn Hammond (Servive Advisor) and Chris Gladco (Tech) for the excellent service afforded me on my recent visit to *Bob Lewis Volkswagen in San Jose*. On three separate occasions over the past two years, I was told by Dublin VW that there was no problem with the key remote or the AM radio reception, and that both were working to factory specifications. Although my car has never been in an accident, I was also told by Dublin VW that the rear C-pillar trim gap was due to an accident that was not repaired properly and, therefore, not covered by VW.
Although Bob Lewis Volkswagen is 50 miles away and a two hour round-trip, I decided to give them a try after several forum members recommended them. It was a wise move, as Chris was able to resolve several problems that Dublin VW was never able to fix. I only met Chris once but I sensed that he has a true passion for the Phaeton and takes a great deal of pride in his work.
FYI, Prior to the Phaeton, I owned two 7 Series BMW’s. I can honestly say the Phaeton is a superior automobile


----------



## swinger33 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend (ahwilder)*

Don't know if he has been mentioned, but Dave at Checkered Flag (757-490-1111) in Virginia Beach is great. He has gone out of his way multiple times to get info for me on the car and has done great work all under warranty. Wish I could take him with me to Pensacola!


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend*

Donaldsons VW in Sayville, Long Island, NY is definitely recommended by me. Always courteous, works around my schedule, and they have 3 Phaeton techs on staff (although none of them work on the weekends. )
Also, just got my car detailed by them. Car looks brand spanking new; the paint is smooth as silk and shining; interior is polished and gleaming. All for the pittance of $199.


----------



## rjscud (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend (JulianBenjamin)*

Just had my car serviced at Donaldson's. Overall an excellent expereince. Had the center console latch, motor and bracket for the passenger side vent replaced under CPO warranty. Surprisingly the parts arrived in a few days. And although the first vent motor was defective, the car was back to me in a little over a week.
Brakes were checked. More then 50% material remains on pads and rotors at 33k miles.
Also had an oil change ($110) and detail ($150) done.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend (rjscud)*

Speedway Motors in Victoria, BC (Vancouver Island) is just awesome, one of the most competent Phaeton service facilities in North America. Jeff (VWVictoria) and I both take our W12s there for service.
Because the dealership is on an island, parts take a little bit longer than normal to arrive. So, the best strategy is to make an appointment, drop the car off for a week, and wait until the dealership calls and says it is ready. It will be worth the wait!
The two contacts at the dealership are Michelle Passmore, the Service Manager, and Chris Lamborn, the Phaeton tech. Chris also does Audi A8 and Porsche service - he is a MASTER at his trade, and a real perfectionist.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend (PanEuropean)*

For those of you who life in the Chicago area, there are quite a few very positive reviews of the VW dealer in Libertyville, IL at this post: Anyone have any recent service experience at Liberty VW, Libertyville?.
Michael


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend (PanEuropean)*

Anyone have any experience with a dealer in Austin, TX?
Jim


----------



## 1541432usmc (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (jmdpjd1)*

I think highly of The Dean Team, VW dealership in St. Louis.
They have two men qualified to work on Phaeton's. They also have
two or three Phaeton's on their lot at any one time.
I've had mine since January and they have been very helpful.
Don 314 523 8823
2004 V8 Climate Control
Black, Klaverlack
57XXX


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend (PhirstVW)*

So far I'm very happy with Charles Maund VW here in Austin, TX. My service advisor is Brandon, he's top notch.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we recommend (HunterST)*

Just a reminder to all, because we have had many new members join the forum since this thread was last active:
1) This is a 'good news' post, in other words, it's a place to list VW dealers and Phaeton technicians that we *RECOMMEND*.  Please don't mess up the karma of this post by posting bad news here. 
*2)* Ensuring that your service experience turns out to be pleasant and fully satisfactory imposes responsibilities on both the owner and the technician. Our cars are uncommon, and the shelves in the dealership parts department are not overflowing with spare Phaeton parts. Please take a look at this post to get some ideas about what *YOU *can do to prepare for a pleasant and fully satisfactory service experience: Protocol for Service Visits.
Regards, Michael


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Chicago suburb service - Liberty Auto Plaza in Libertyville, IL*

I believe this was posted before but I'm happy to second or third the opinion. The service I have received at Liberty Auto Plaza VW in Libertyville, IL has been fantastic. The first time I dropped my car off for maintenance they had 3 other Phaetons in the shop so they really know what they are doing. 
Bill, in service, has been working with Phaetons, as far as I know, since they started being sold in the US. He has really gone above and beyond in making sure that the service is done under warranty and that the car is clean and in good working order when I pick it up.
Not everything has been covered under warranty but Bill has always stayed in good contact and has not done non-warranty repairs without talking to me first. (Not so when I used to have my Audi serviced)
If you're looking for somewhere in the Chicago area for great and experienced service you won't go wrong with these guys.
Best regards,
Nate


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Chicago suburb service - Liberty Auto Plaza in Libertyville, IL (ruddyone)*

Liberty is awesome.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Martens VW of Bethesda (DC/VA/MD) Metro Area*

5415 Butler Rd
Bethesda, MD 20816
(301) 347-0700
Get directions
Great service with two highly qualified techs who are the only ones that touch my Phaeton. Tell Damian (service advisor) Derrick sent you.


----------



## KonaJack (Feb 1, 2009)

*Chicago suburb service - Jennings VW Glenview, IL*

I've only had my 2005 V8 since November, 2008, but I've had excellent service and attention from Jennings VW in Glenview. The car has 20,000 miles and I had a number of small issues taken care of under warranty (wavy plastic door skirts, malfunctioning drivers seat switch. Though I bought the car used, they supplied a rental without question - a 2008 Mustang GT (quite a different drive) and the service department is very communicative with the phone. The car, by the way, has been fabulous. I'll be working hard to take care of it on the potholed, salted streets of the Chicago area.


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

How about in Las Vegas? I know there are only 2 players in town, which would you recommend?


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

Any recommendations for metro Boston?


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (sachverhalte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sachverhalte* »_Any recommendations for metro Boston?

I use Minuteman in Bedford for regular stuff and Wellesly VW for important stuff


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought mine at Luther Westside VW in Minneapolis, MN, great service, 200% recommended.


----------



## TampaAPB (Jul 18, 2009)

*Recommended dealership for Phaeton Service in Tampa Area?*

Anyone out there have a good experience (or somewhere to avoid) regarding Phaeton VW service for Tampa, FL?
I have a few items needing attention and am considering taking my 2004 V8 Phaeton to Kuhn Honda/VW. But would have no problem ferrying her to one of the many other area VW dealers.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recommended dealership for Phaeton Service in Tampa Area? (TampaAPB)*

Sometimes, the best reference for a VW dealer is how they handle things when a mistake is made. Here's a link to a post in which a forum member reported that the dealer (Westside VW in Minneapolis) had made an error and fitted the wrong type of tire, but very quickly resolved the problem at no charge when the problem was reported.
In my books, that's a sign of a good dealer. Here's the link: click here.
Michael


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Local Las Vegas area independant repair
Lucky Lopez
Las Vegas Motor Works
702-403-0685
He did work on my 2005 Phaeton and did a beautiful job and is reasonable with his rates etc... he will work with you.
He's a co-worker and is insured/bonded ASC cert etc... he's a good tech.
He also repairs exotics.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (trekguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trekguy* »_My Phaeton was purchased from Dave Walter VW on Exchange St in Akron OH. 330-434-VWVW(8989) or 866-281-DWVW(3989).
Aaron Heinlein was the salesman-great guy.
Julie Parks is the Service Advisor-very efficient and helpful
Derek is the technician-very competent
The only issue I have with them is their refusal to disconnect the buzzer for the blasted seat belt warning... I always wear it, but it chimes the very moment it is disconnected.
I rarely take a loaner car when offered, since I bring my bike with me and ride it while the car is being serviced.
Also, Mr. Walter (the owner himself) has invited me up to his personal office for wine and chat anytime I am there. I feel special with this kind of treatment, since my salesman has yet to be invited to the upstairs office!

Is Dave Walter still a good option in the Cleveland/Akron metro?


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

Don Valley VW
1695 Eglinton Avenue East
North York, ON M4A 1J6
(416) 751-3131
Absolutely amazing service both from the repair and body shops.


----------



## jablum (Feb 22, 2007)

*RE: Wellesley VW*

In the Boston area, I service my Phaeton at Wellesley VW and the experience is flawless. I usually make an appointment to insure I am on the dance card of their Phaeton tech. Their service is A1. In the event of an emergency, they always accommodate me. Ask for Ian. I live in downtown Boston and the short ride to Wellesley is worth the trip. 
A further suggestion for those Forum members who are techically savvy -- perhaps someone could compose a map of the USA with approved Phaeton services centers clearly marked. This could then be printed and placed in the glove box for emergency reference when on a road trip.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Wellesley VW (jablum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jablum* »_ A further suggestion for those Forum members who are techically savvy -- perhaps someone could compose a map of the USA with approved Phaeton services centers clearly marked. This could then be printed and placed in the glove box for emergency reference when on a road trip.









This could easily be done with:
http://maps.google.com


----------



## Trinbagoo (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Recommended dealership for Phaeton Service in Tampa Area? (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
Has anyone recommended a service dealer or technican in the New York City or Long Island area?
....McK


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Recommended dealership for Phaeton Service in Tampa Area? (Trinbagoo)*

See this post on page 3 of this discussion.
Michael


----------



## unobtainium (Oct 22, 2009)

N00b posting - I'm going to look at a Phaeton this weekend (2005 V8) and find that Bob Lewis VW, home of Peter Savale, has shut its doors. If you have an update on someone who can look over a Phaeton in the Bay Area please let me know. (Last Google result shows him in Seaside, near Monterey, which is a bit of a trip.)


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Leith VW in Cary, NC has been fantastic. The service manager, Tina is very pleasant and calls frequently with updates. Every time I've been there, they had a VW loaner for me. As for the work they've done to my Phaeton, each repair was done correctly the first time, and with no collateral damage that I can see.
I highly recommend them over any other VW dealer I've been to in NC.


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (unobtainium)*

Bob Lewis is now Capitol VW. Chris is still there.


----------



## DNAguy (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

Orange County California....I can recommend 2 dealers (one for each of my Phaetons), Capistrano VW in San Juan Capistrano, CA has a dedicated Phaeton mechanic (Brett Hayzlett service manager) and McKenna VW in Huntington Beach...I had a problem with my recently purchased Phaeton and they made it right!
I can whole-heartedly recommend both dealerships.
Buck


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

*Feedback for Paul Barrett from Keffer VW*

Since we don’t seem to have a thread dedicated to a feedback, I would like to post it for Paul Barrett. 
I’ve ordered twice from Paul and found Paul to be both knowledgeable and reliable. Both batches arrived quickly and in a good order. 
The prices of the parts were a bit cheaper than elsewhere, but most importantly, Paul was able to provide them.	
Since the ElsaWin manual I have does not list the parts number, Paul’ willingness to look the parts up is invaluable. 
I would certainly order from Paul again.
Eugene


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (Phaeton owners) recommend (PanEuropean)*

I would like to recommend David Maus VW *North*(Lee Road). My service advisor, Gabe, has always taken my concerns seriously which I did not find with another local dealership. But a good service advisor without a great mechanic is not worth much. Thus, my recommendation is also based on the fact that their Phaeton mechanic, Mike, seems to be very capable and is a sincerely nice fellow. He did a transmission replacement on my Phaeton, as well as a few minor things, and I've never had any cause to return due to his workmanship. 
Note there is another David Maus dealership on the South side of Orlando. I've have no knowledge of the quality of their sevice department.


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (gregraq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregraq* »_Service at Momentum is acceptable. I've dealt with a service advisor named Joe, as he is in charge of service for Phaeton customers. It's a very busy service department at Momentum, so I've experienced delays in the past, but they seem to have the most professional service staff in town as well as the know how regarding treatment of Phaeton customers. The service tech in charge of Phaeton service is Noel. He personally came out to meet with me when I wasn't happy with an alligment (it was fixed the same day, and was attributed to "radial pull").
Greg

I am happy to provide an update to this now out of date info above.
I was very happy with Noel's service at both Momentum and West Houston VW when he moved. He will take time to listen to a customer's issue and performs work on the car very carefully. He's now working in a small family owned garage in Webster, TX (30 miles south of downtown Houston). Michael Stuehrk is the owner/manager. (They are currently replacing the driver's side windows in my car)
Stuehrk Automotive
105 North Live Oak Street, Webster, TX 77598-5149
(281) 338-1321‎
I don't know if Momentum still has a Phaeton tech. When I talked with West Houston VW, the Service Manager said that they do have a Phaeton certified tech., but I haven't been back since Noel left. I don't care to go to Clear Lake VW where I bought my car, and I don't know if they have a Phaeton tech now.
That's my experience!








Robert


_Modified by rscharf at 1:01 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## moshe (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (rscharf)*

I would like to say that in massachusetts , mark over at wellesley vw is as good as any of us could hope for.


----------



## aubergine2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton dealers that we (moshe)*

Riverhead Bay VW was nice enough about how they handled aligning my car, not charging me anything. 
After keeping me waiting for 3hr, the phaeton tech gave back the car without completing the work because " the front passenger side was too low and we can't get the lasers to communicate. " Not a word about adaptation. Then I brought it to STS in Selden. STS explained about adaptation and everything worked out beautifully! STS highly recommended -- they really cared.


----------



## unlimitedpaydays (May 24, 2008)

*great Phaeton dealers*

I will have owned my 2004 v8 Phaeton 3 years this coming Jan 06. The dealer I use is Herman Cook in Encinitas Calif. I bought the car cpo with 26,324 miles .I also purchased the Fedelis platinum warranty, The car is wonderful, it is the best car I have ever owned, and if my wife has her way ( i love her dearly) it will be the last I will buy. Alan is the service writer and I don't remember the Phaeton techs name ,but we have spoken several times over the years and I trust him with my car. Herman Cook has been in business since 1967. I also wanted to mention that because I don't drive alot I basically go to the dealer about once per year, and If my service time is getting close they always send me a reminder letter,great folks!!! :wave:


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Great dealer service department in Pittsburgh*

I've owned my Phaeton now for five years, and have always serviced it at Day VW Audi, where I bought it. I think very highly of them, and have always been very satisfied with their service, so much so that even now that I work and spend most of my time in Boston, I still go to Pittsburgh to service it (I know, I'm crazy, but 570 miles in a Phaeton are really nothing..:laugh.
The Phaeton tech, Larry Hanlon, is great and a real expert on the car. In addition, the service manager, Keith Smith, is top notch and very customer oriented, and his service advisors, Jim Fiorito and Susan McCann, are always cheerful, precise and reliable: highly recommended!
Their address:
Day Audi VW
1580 Golden Mile Hwy
Monroeville, PA 15146
724 327-4900
Stefano


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

Any recommendations for the Columbus, Ohio area? Or Athens, Ohio/Parkersburg, WV? I now live in Athens but still get up to Columbus a few times a week. I have seen three other Phaetons in Columbus and I figure there is more likely a dealer that knows our cars there than down in Athens. The closest VW dealership to Athens is Parkersburg, WV but I haven't been there yet. I have seen the recommended dealers in Cincinnati and Akron but was hoping for something closer. Thanks!


----------



## NMellor (Aug 12, 2010)

*Fowler VW in Norman, Oklahoma*

Friends in Oklahoma...

I have had good luck with the folks at Fowler VW in Norman, Oklahoma. This is a new dealership (opened in 2010) and they want to be able to service every VW (including the Phaeton). The technician (Eric) was recruited to Fowler from California where he worked on several Phaetons/Touaregs. The service manager I would recommend is Rob. They do not yet have all of the specialized tools needed for work on Phaetons but I was assured they were attempting to acquire them and could get what was needed to assist.

http://www.fowlervw.com/

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## themont0 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone from the Dallas area willing to give an update on the status of competent Phaeton techs at area dealerships (Park Cities, Rusty Wallis, Metro), it seems these guys are in constant flux.


----------



## alluvium (Jul 7, 2010)

*Recommend Phaeton Dealer*

I purchased my 2004 W12 from Classic Volkswagen in Escondido, California. They have been fair, competent and prompt. We have had our arguments over the replacement of the TPM sensors(which were not covered under the Platimum warranty, but they shared the cost anyway) and I still have only 33,000 miles on the car so they will be seeing me for a few more years under my warranty. Their technicians are familiar with my W12 and my V10 Touraeg(I like orphans).


----------



## Rodger Parker (Jan 21, 2011)

*Certified Phaeton techs in Dallas??*

Coming up on the 80k service and have not been happy with dealership I've been using and looking for any recomendations for the Dallas area.

How can I verify if the dealership has certified Phaeton techs on staff? I asked in the past and they said they did however on a ride with one of the techs to explain a problem for the third time he said he didn't know if anyone at the dealership was specifically Phaeton certified.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

I would suggest calling the Phaeton hotline: 1-800-Phaeton and asking them for recommendations if no one else responds to this post. That is what I did when I was unhappy with my dealer. Then I called the dealerships that they recommended, told them I got their name directly from the Phaeton hotline, and asked if they had Phaeton certified technicians, and, if so, how many.

We all make decisions differently, but I then went to the dealership and guaged what kind of "feel" I got from them. They will normally also let you talk directly to the Phaeton tech(s), and you can ask them about their experience.

It is remarkable that VW still supports the Phaeton hotline, now five years since they sold the last car. Of note, though, the last time I called them, they referred to it as the Phaeton-Touareg hotline. (At least, Phaeton was still first.)

Victor


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Rodger:

Welcome to the forum community.

We have a post entitled Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) that is 'sticky' at the top of the first page of the forum topic list, and one of the entries on that post is a discussion entitled North American Phaeton Service Departments (technicians) that we (Phaeton owners) recommend .

Have a look at that post, I am pretty sure you will find recommendations for Phaeton techs in the Dallas area.

Michael


----------



## mlong1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Rodger, 

I experience great service at Lewisville VW. They have several Phaeton techs. My Phaeton has been serviced there for the last 3 years. 

Kevin Story is my service advisor- great guy to work with. 

I have no finacial ties to this dealer or any dealer for that matter. 

Marcos


----------



## Rodger Parker (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone who responded!! I just joined so haven't checked in as much however very impressed with the site and knowledge on the best car I've ever owned.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:*

There is some information about service facilities in Connecticut interspersed within this discussion: Cleaning and Conditioning Leather Seats (was previously CT Phaeton Service Facility Search).

Michael


----------



## Eis (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there a good facility for Phaetons in Calgary?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't know anything about Calgary, but I have an excellent Phaeton service facility here in Victoria, BC: VW Victoria (formerly Speedway Motors) - my service advisor is Michelle.

Michael


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

I have been extremely please with the service at North Penn Volkswagen in Colmar, Pa (right on Route 309).

Victor


----------



## For Real (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello. Is there a good facility for Phaetons in Atlanta, GA


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lost Angeles VW Dealer recommendation?*

Which dealer in LA area has a reputable Phaeton tech?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

I made a call to the new Galpin VW in North Hills, CA. I decided to take it down there. I have done business with Galpin for many years, in addition to my father buying cars from them for 30+ years. They are a new VW dealer, but their reputation is great. I will update upon completion of the repairs.


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

I know mine was purchased and serviced in Santa Monica. I've heard good things about this location.


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have serviced my previous and current Phaetons at Santa Monica VW. Ivan is the Phaeton certified tech. He is extremely knowledgeable and they have performed many, many repairs for me on both cars. He knows the car and its nuances and he currently regularly works on a number of them. 

Steve


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Lost Angeles VW Dealer recommendation?*

Thanks guys, for the recommendation to Santa Monica. I have some clients down there, so I will plan on stopping in; meeting the service guys and possibly Ivan.

I will be at Galpin VW tomorrow. I will update afterward. They said they hired a top VW certified master technicians away from another dealership when they opened. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Halvecto (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Lost Angeles VW Dealer recommendation?*

Well, I dropped my Phaeton off at Galpin. Chris Ason is the service advisor. He was very upfront in saying they don't see many Phaetons. He introduced me to Nick, the Certified Master Tech they hired. Nick said he has been servicing Sylvestor Stallone's 06 for years. :thumbup:



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Halvecto said:


> Well, I dropped my Phaeton off at Galpin. Chris Ason is the service advisor. He was very upfront in saying they don't see many Phaetons. He introduced me to Nick, the Certified Master Tech they hired. Nick said he has been servicing Sylvestor Stallone's 06 for years. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Rambo/Rocky has a Phaeton?! So cool!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Jan 1, 2006)

*Santa Monica VW*

Ivan has done all the service on my '05, now at 133k mi. 
Jeff Crawford is my preferred service writer.
Great team!


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

*Chris Gladgo, Capitol VW - not there anymore!*

Called Capitol VW in San Jose today to schedule a 60k miles service to be done by shop foreman Chris Gladgo who comes highly recommended but was told he's not working there anymore. I know forum members have had their Ps serviced there as recently as late last year so was wondering if anybody knows where he went? Is he working at another dealership in the area?

Stephan


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

He's up in Sacramento. Jerry in Santa Cruz Vw is great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, he's up at Niello Audi in Sacramento last time I checked.


----------



## NEOhioGuy (Sep 4, 2014)

*What did you buy?*



trekguy said:


> My Phaeton was purchased from Dave Walter VW on Exchange St in Akron OH. 330-434-VWVW(8989) or 866-281-DWVW(3989).
> Aaron Heinlein was the salesman-great guy.
> Julie Parks is the Service Advisor-very efficient and helpful
> Derek is the technician-very competent
> ...


I recently got my hands on a white 2005 originally purchased from Dave Walter. Could it have been yours? While it's in pretty good shape for 138K+ miles, there are some things I would like to get taken care of by the original dealership--especially since you so highly recommend them!

P.S. I always use my seatbelts too, but the chime is disabled!


----------



## J24Alpha (Apr 6, 2012)

Michael, I'm late to the party and the 2nd owner of a 2004 V8 Phaeton. I have followed Bryan Shearer (Service Manager at Rusty Wallis VW in Garland/Dallas, TX) over the past 8 years of ownership. He was shop foreman when I acquired the Phaeton, then promoter to Svc. Mgr. when Sherri Gilpin was promoted to corporate. He is very knowledgeable and attentive to my issues and I would recommend him to any Phaeton owner.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

J24Alpha said:


> Michael, I'm late to the party and the 2nd owner of a 2004 V8 Phaeton. I have followed Bryan Shearer (Service Manager at Rusty Wallis VW in Garland/Dallas, TX) over the past 8 years of ownership. He was shop foreman when I acquired the Phaeton, then promoter to Svc. Mgr. when Sherri Gilpin was promoted to corporate. He is very knowledgeable and attentive to my issues and I would recommend him to any Phaeton owner.


My second Phaeton, 2004 W12 VIN 8486, came from Waco and the previous owner had it serviced in Dallas. He could have had it serviced there. He had the whole front replaced, upper control arms replaced, the KESSY and starter replaced - all in 2014 or early 2015.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

Gallo at Santa Cruz VW is good. He used to work with Chris. He warranty air shocks on my phaeton last year.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

